
Show HN: Python script to automate filling out Google form using Selenium - vedipen
https://github.com/vedipen/AutomateGoogleForm
======
adpirz
Looks good! One of the best reasons to learn python: automating the boring
stuff. If you like to write these scripts, definitely check out this book
(free online):
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

With all that said, I'm baffled as to why this automation script for a
particular Google form --a protected one, no less -- is on the front page...

~~~
vedipen
Thanks for the reply. Surely this can be more generic, where the script itself
asks for the required input for once, fetching questions from any form
(instead of hard-coding them in the script) and using those inputs to submit
it n times!

------
dymk
Linking
[https://www.seleniumhq.org/docs/03_webdriver.jsp](https://www.seleniumhq.org/docs/03_webdriver.jsp)
would be more worthwhile

------
amanzi
Good work. As someone who has dabbled a bit in Python scraping and forms, I
can appreciate the amount of work that must have gone into this.

------
dplgk
I've found selenium to be very heavy and unreliable but perhaps it's needed to
deal with whatever barrage of cookies and verification Google implements? Did
you find it easy to use? I use either mechanize (works like a headless
browser, handles cookies, forms, etc) or beautiful soup for scraping.

